# 23 1/2 inch 8lb bass caught at AEP again



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

AEP gave up another hawg this past weekend 8lbs and 23 1/2 inches.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Where's the pics?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

tell me you got some pictures!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

8lbs exactly, that's amazing.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Who caught it?


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

whats AEP ??


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

American Electric Power also called OHIO Power its land were u can hunt and there are alot of ponds to fish... You just need a pass to hunt or fish u can download those of the internet i believe...


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

ahh ok thanks! so what town are these ponds in and do you bank fash or can a boat be launched?


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

They kinda center around the town of Cumberland. There are probably over 200 ponds to fish. You can launch a boat in some of the campsite lakes.The best ponds are off of the beaten path. You can hike or drive(WITH A GOOD FOUR WHEEL DRIVE!!!) I have seen vehicles on there roofs or buried up to the doors in the bad places!!! No ATV's though.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

..............


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Reinersville is the town right smack dab in the middle of AEP Land. State Route 78. 11 miles west of I-77, Exit 25. Exit sign on freeway says McConnelsville/Woodsfield this exit. Then just go west 11 miles and you will see a little country store called The Quick Exchange. Stop in there for your free AEP permit and map and any info and supplies you need for camping and fishing. Remember AEP is all free to hunt, camp and fish.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> AEP gave up another hawg this past weekend 8lbs and 23 1/2 inches.


sorry did not take digital picture and it was caught and released.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

basmuskyanglr said:


> sorry did not take digital picture and it was caught and released.


Well along those lines... I beat-up Chuck Liddell the other day but nobody saw it. And I blocked a shot of Micheal Jordans when he tried to dunk on me in a pick-up basketball game last week. But nobody saw that either. Ha ha...

It's not that we don't believe that you can catch big fish. I'm sure you can. It's just more credit worthy on a social networking site such as this, to prove your claims.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Jordan is retired after all, and last time I saw Chuck he was on Dancing with the Stars! So, yeah, I believe you!!  

I do suppose this does open me up for comments on why I knew Chuck was on that show..........um, commercials!???


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Who catches a fish that big, goes through the trouble to weigh it and measure it, and then lets it go without taking a picture?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

little guy said:


> Who catches a fish that big, goes through the trouble to weigh it and measure it, and then lets it go without taking a picture?



some one who doesn't have a camera...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish indeed.



> some one who doesn't have a camera...


exactly
i guess some of us missed the part in the fishing laws that said it was illegal to catch fish if we don't have a camera and post pics on the internet to prove it to the world


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

misfit said:


> nice fish indeed.
> 
> exactly
> i guess some of us missed the part in the fishing laws that said it was illegal to catch fish if we don't have a camera and post pics on the internet to prove it to the world


You didn't read the fine print!


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

My bad, in the post they said that they did not take a digital photo. I assume then that they used a disposable and thus cannot post a pic (unless they scan it, save it on a USB stick and then post it).

Although 90% of us do, I understand that not everyone takes a digital photo.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

little guy said:


> My bad, in the post they said that they did not take a digital photo. I assume then that they used a disposable and thus cannot post a pic (unless they scan it, save it on a USB stick and then post it).
> 
> Although 90% of us do, I understand that not everyone takes a digital photo.


For those of us that have been there(Ohio Power), no pics are required.....ever!


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Photo's are a must! I fish so therefore I lie. Give me an inch and I'll call it a foot. I say....no photo no post. Like Chinese laundry...no ticky no washy.

Salute's and head nods to you all.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

everyone of any regularity on here should know by now that if you post of a catch like that without a picture you are going to get scrutiny. If you are ok with that I say post away. Heck, some folks post pictures of 20 inchers and call them 27 inchers so what is the real difference. It is what it is around here now a'days. Anyway, nice fish.....wish I could see it as that is bigger than my personal best largie.....Congrats!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another nice aep hog.

the smallmouth MASTER is right.there are those who will scrutinize the reports of others WITH or without pictures.pessimism and negativity are just human nature for some people.
my advise is post away(pics or not) and don't let others make you feel you have to defend yourself as if you committed a felony.
i know some people will exaggerate ,embellish or just simply and innocently misjudge a fish,but it's not a criminal act.
i've learned over the years,not to take some things in life too seriously.people will think what they want,right or wrong,and the only person we really have to impress is ourselves.it works for me
especially in the world of the internet


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Usual data ;

20 inch largemouth = 4 lb
22 inch largemouth = 5 lb
24 inch largemouth = 6 lb

These estimates usually prove true within a few ounces either way. Dependant on time of season and forage available inherent in body of water. If a 23-1/2 inch bass weighed 8 pounds on any scale. That scale should be checked for accuracy.

If a scale was not used. From operating a bait shop for 12 + years. Most fishermen tend to overestimate the weight of their fish. Our standard joke was if you want that 26 inch walleye to weigh 10 lbs please do not put on our scale.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i say no pictures...............no proof in my opinion.............thats not tu say you shouldnt post about catching a fish that size...........i would post about it to with or without pictures BUT i would expect people to question it repeatedly on these fishing sites !!! MOST people have digital cameras now a days they can be purchased really reasonably now at walmart i think i gave $50 for the one i use and it takes awesome pictures at night and during the daylight hours, so that is why people will question it ............they EXPECT photos of big fish !!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey regardless you caught a great fish you were proud of and let it go to reproduce and maybe be caught again. For this very reason, I even post the pictures of the average and crappy fish I catch, so no one can doubt me or the numbers I state. Good job on what I'm assuming was a nice fish. As far as the weight estimate, I've caught plenty of different fish of the same length with very different girth, especially with largemouth. I don't have a scale, so I can't say I've tested the weight to that.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Papaperch...I disagree with your estimation figures. My personal best largemouth is 23.5 inches and 7lb 14 oz. I have caught a 23 incher that was only 5.5lbs. Too hard to tell with largies, some are fat hogs and some are skinny whimps. Mine pb was full of eggs but I can see an 8.5 pounder being only 23.5 inches no prob. I can also see a fish of that length weighing only 6lb. A pic would help the situation but he doesn't have one.

River smallies on the other hand are alot easier to guess by length. THey dont have the beer bellies that the Eerie smallies have. Was going to say IMO but changed my mind as these are facts...lol


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

The fish I believe basmuskyanglr is referring to was caught by his father. There was a photo taken by his father's friend who was with him when the fish was caught. I am going to get a copy of that photo and post it so you can all see what a nice fish his father caught. As a matter of fact the father told me that he was sending copies to the Ohio Outdoor News and also Field and Stream Magazine as I guess that Field and Stream magazine is having some kind of contest as to the biggest caught and released largemouth state by state. Hope he wins!! I think that this fish was closer to 9 lbs as it was also weighed before it was released. I will post the final results sometime Saturday. Stay tuned!!

Note: It may be that basmuskyanglr also caught a big bass, not to take anything away from him. But being the Detective Joe Friday that I am I will find out all the facts....and nothing but the facts. For Truth, Justice and the American way.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is the photo of the big bass that was caught by basmuskyanglr's father'. It was 24 1/2" long and weighed 8.6 lbs. Now that's a hog!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a hog!!!

On another note... I won't be posting pictures of me beating up Chuck Liddell or blocking the Jordan dunk because it was totally made-up. Ha ha

That bass is a giant!!! But why did the original poster allude that there was no picture taken and it was released? Was it just to stir the pot? And why does the original poster say that it was 8-pounds & 23-1/2 inches long? Are we talking about the same bass? Maggot says it's 8.6-pounds and 24-1/2 inches long. Just curious. I still agree with maggot. The one pictured is a giant Ohio bass. But is it the same bass as the original poster was talking about? Hmmm, the plot thickens... Ha ha


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

I know both basmuskyanglr and his father. This fish was caught 10/04/09 by the father. I think basmuskyanglr was trying to post for his father but got the info a little wrong and did not have a photo as it was still on the father's friend's digital camera. Whatever the case may be this is one hell of a fish!


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder how many of us will be out there next weekend looking for that single green weed in the background?


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

fake , and anyway mine weighed more and that is all that counts in pro BASS fishing. P.S. I have a bigger bass on the wall from Wiess Lake, Alabama that I caught as a kid Crappie fishing, but the bass that I caught recently has a bigger mouth than the one from Alabama and this one is going to Miami Valley Taxidermy this week. Fishings fun and if I had a sponsor I would do it for a living!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

By the way guys dont letm fool ya!


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Also caught at AEP the same time basmuskyanglr caught his bigger then his dad's bass.....It's the illusive fresh water swordfish....very rare but basmuskyanglr caught it none the less.....good job dude!


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

that is the works of photo shop! ha ha ha.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

american electric power is a strip mine area that gets reclaimed by aep and they made 550 lakes 30 years ago. 200 are left.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Papaperch...I disagree with your estimation figures. My personal best largemouth is 23.5 inches and 7lb 14 oz. I have caught a 23 incher that was only 5.5lbs. Too hard to tell with largies, some are fat hogs and some are skinny whimps. Mine pb was full of eggs but I can see an 8.5 pounder being only 23.5 inches no prob. I can also see a fish of that length weighing only 6lb. A pic would help the situation but he doesn't have one.
> 
> River smallies on the other hand are alot easier to guess by length. THey dont have the beer bellies that the Eerie smallies have. Was going to say IMO but changed my mind as these are facts...lol


Well said. Some fish I have personally caught weighed touched :

20 smallie out of St Joe River in MI-weighed -gasp- just 3 lbs 15 oz! Caught in the summer . It was an old fish. Man do I wish that one had some girth! Jig

23" lmb - 8 lbs, 2 oz (spring loaded w eggs out of KY Lake-my pers best.) Large Shad rap

19.75" smallie - 5 lbs 8 oz. (Spring, loaded w eggs, out of KY Lake and also a pb smallie.). That one was ridiculously fat! We were so surprised by the weight we put it on 2 digital scales and both showed 5 lbs 8 oz. Spinnerbait

18.5" spotted bass - 4 lbs 4 oz. A total pig my dad caught at Guntersville in the spring loaded w eggs of course.). Fattest bass I've ever seen period. Tube

18" lmb caught this spring in KY Lake-a measily 2 lbs 15 oz. That's a very light fish of that length for KY Lake in the spring. Lizard texas rigged

I've found that if the fish have a steady diet of shad available, they usually have some serious girth potential. As mentioned, river smallies tend to be longer and skinnier (but man do they ever fight!)

Nice fish btw!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

dont listen to all these fools telling you they dont believe you. i believe your post you have 28 post since being on here for 2 years i dont believe you would come one here just to lie to us about that nice fish i wish you could pulll some pics out of your ass and show these people whats up


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree and i do have hundreds of pictures that anyone can come over and see of the fish that i and anyone that i fish with catches. thanks.


----------

